# When will dog owners 'get' that lots of people are afraid of dogs



## liaconn (20 Dec 2010)

I have an absolute terror of dogs. I don't choose to have this terror, but I just have it. I am FED UP of dog owners ignoring my raised hand and request to keep their dog away from me and going 'oh don't worry' as he runs up and bounds all over me. I end up screaming with fright as the pig ignorant dog owner just stares at me as if I'm mad. Just had one of those experiences on Butterfield Avenue as a stupid woman said an insincere'oh yes' when I requested 'please put him on his lead' and then made a mild' tut tut' noise as the dog ran and jumped at me, even though I was obviously terrified. She, of course, was minding herself with a ski stick to balance in the snow but didn't care about her dog jumping all over strangers, particularly frightened ones. Hope she slipped and bruised her stupid knees.

Seriously, if you own a dog don't stare at adults who ask you to keep them away from them as if they're childish idiots. You wouldn't throw a spider at someone who's afraid of them, or force someone with a fear of heights to stand at the edge of a cliff. But so many dog owners think there's nothing wrong with letting their dog bound up to terrifed pedestrians and then shrugging their shoulders and offering 'ah shure' type excuses.


----------



## Vanilla (20 Dec 2010)

I don't have a strong fear of dogs but I do sympathise as I'm not keen on strange dogs- a neighbours dog went for my throat when I was a child. Also one of my daughters is afraid of dogs- we get the same platitudes- 'don't worry, he's harmless' or 'he loves children...' Last summer at the beach I was with the two children and a mans very large labrador came jumping up at them. I ended up with both of them in my arms and the dog still jumping up at them. As they were both by this stage terrified I had to kick out at the dog to stop him- then the owner started to give out to me! The dog was only playing, I knew that but the children didn't and the owner wouldnt stop the dog from jumping up. I just calmly told him he should have the dog on a lead and his dog had frightened the children and walked off. If I hadn't, the dog wouldn't be the only one with a kick coming...


----------



## Armada (20 Dec 2010)

+1


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2010)

I am a dog owner and I agree. I never let my dog off the lead anywhere there are other people.
Last year I was walking with my children (then 11, 7, 6 and 10 weeks) beside a small river when a highland terrier ran up and started barking and nipping at my daughter of 6. I picked the dog up and threw it into the river and, unbelievably, the owners got very angry and aggressive even though the dog was fine (it was a small slow flowing river). Some people.


----------



## PaddyW (21 Dec 2010)

I got attacked by a dog when I was younger, so am a little afraid of them. I don't own any but I do walk my sisters dogs for her at times. They're timid and harmless, yet I always make sure to leave a good amount of space when I'm walking them and another pedestrian approaches me. It's common courtesy I thought.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Dec 2010)

I love dogs, I am very good at 'reading' dogs, I love nothing more than a friendly dog coming up to me to say hello. BUT - I have been gone for a few times over the years and I AM nervous of strange dogs getting too up close and personal. 

I absolutely hate when people pull the 'ah shure he's grand' rubbish. The dog should be leashed if in public - end of. There are places you can let your dog off leash (dog park, or remote area) but in public, where there are other people around - leash your dog!!

A couple of years ago myself and hubby were walking in Cruagh Woods and a couple were resting by the track with a spaniel at their feet. I knew by looking at the dog he was 'on guard' and sure enough as we went to pass the dog attacked us, lot of snarling, barking, dancing about. Both myself and hubby know how not to aggravate the situation so calmly stood our ground through the worst of it and then began to back away. The two fool owners lay there saying things like 'ah shure he's grand', 'ah he likes to play guard dog', 'ah he wont go near ya'. Only for it would have aggravated the situation further I would have lifted the owners out of it. As it was I just moved off slowly.


----------



## Caveat (21 Dec 2010)

liaconn said:


> But so many dog owners think there's nothing wrong with letting their dog bound up to terrifed pedestrians and then shrugging their shoulders and offering 'ah shure' type excuses.


 
I agree, it's not on.

You should just burp in the owners faces and then shrug yourself.


----------



## Ciaraella (21 Dec 2010)

Irresponsible dog owners give the rest of us a bad name.
One of my dogs is very excitable and runs at other dogs to play so she stays on a lead or if i she's off the lead and if i see another dog in the distance i'l put her back on, and she's only knee high.

I had an incident with my smaller dog and two big labradors trying to play with her. She was terrified and started to bark at them so i lifted her up, and because i'm short, had to lift her up over my head while the two big dogs tried to get at her!
They were only trying to play but needless to say i was a bit freaked out!


----------



## frankmac (21 Dec 2010)

I like dogs ( most of them anyway), but I believe it should be a criminal offence to allow a dog off the lead in a public place, especially a beach.


----------



## Mpsox (21 Dec 2010)

There isn't a requirement to have a dog on a lead in a public place but there is a requirement for the the dog to be under control
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/environment/animal_welfare_and_control/control_of_dogs.html

Maybe the next time it happens, you should tell the owner that you are reporting them to the local dog warden.

As for your fear of dogs (which I believe is called Cynophobia), have you given any thoughts to how you can overcome that?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Dec 2010)

Walking along a footpath recently and a lady coming toward us with her dog on one of those extendable leashes. She was on the outside of the footpath and the dog was walking along by the wall.  We just continued walking down the middle and made a big deal of getting tangled up in the leash. I am not sure if we were to climb on the wall, walk on the road or engage in some game of skipping.
She was totally oblivious and as for the owner.....


----------



## truthseeker (21 Dec 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Maybe the next time it happens, you should tell the owner that you are reporting them to the local dog warden.


 
Doesnt work - what are you to report? A person with a black dog at such and such a location and dog wasnt on leash? The dog warden will just tell you he has no way to identify the person.

Even if you report someone and give their address its highly unlikely the dog warden will bother with it unless youve actually been bitten and guards are involved.


----------



## liaconn (21 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I know a grown up screaming at a dog jumping up at them probably looks ridiculous to some people but I have a couple of adult friends who react the same. I think a lot of people think being afraid of dogs is a childhood thing that people should have grown out of by the time they're in their teens. 

As for those extendable leads, don't start me......


----------



## Mpsox (21 Dec 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Doesnt work - what are you to report? A person with a black dog at such and such a location and dog wasnt on leash? The dog warden will just tell you he has no way to identify the person.
> 
> Even if you report someone and give their address its highly unlikely the dog warden will bother with it unless youve actually been bitten and guards are involved.


 
They do where I live where you've been able to identify the dog owner, and have fined people


----------



## thombom (21 Dec 2010)

I have to boxer dogs and i walk them eveyday the same route and come across alot of people out walking, I never have problems with people out walking (my dogs are well behavedand well trained), until someone with a small rat of dog like a jack russell comes along and the little rat starts trying to snap at my dogs legs. These people are the worst dog owners.


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2010)

thombom said:


> I have to boxer dogs and i walk them eveyday the same route and come across alot of people out walking, I never have problems with people out walking (my dogs are well behavedand well trained), until someone with a small rat of dog like a jack russell comes along and the little rat starts trying to snap at my dogs legs. These people are the worst dog owners.



A hard kick usually sorts that out. You can kick their dog as well if that helps.


----------



## gipimann (21 Dec 2010)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Walking along a footpath recently and a lady coming toward us with her dog on one of those extendable leashes. She was on the outside of the footpath and the dog was walking along by the wall. We just continued walking down the middle and made a big deal of getting tangled up in the leash. I am not sure if we were to climb on the wall, walk on the road or engage in some game of skipping.
> She was totally oblivious and as for the owner.....


 
A sharp scissors or secateurs will resolve the problem of a leash in your path....


----------



## truthseeker (21 Dec 2010)

Mpsox said:


> They do where I live where you've been able to identify the dog owner, and have fined people


 
Thats interesting Mpsox and confirms something I was told before - that dog wardens are very variable in this country and that one may be good in a certain area but another area may have a terrible one.

Although I was more referring to the scenario where you are out walking somewhere and a random dog bothers you and you have no way to identify the owners - like the case when I was attacked in Cruagh Woods - mind you I could have waited in the carpark and gotten their reg plate - but in some cases people could be afraid to wait around to get a car reg - or in others perhaps the dog owners are on foot and the only option would be to follow them home.


----------



## corkgal (22 Dec 2010)

+1

And I hate people who leave their dogs roam housing estates during the day.
And don't get me started on people who bring their dogs into our estate for a poo on the footpath.

I'm scared of dogs but fond of walking. I am seriously curtailed in walking because of dogs, particularly the "home alone but not locked up" ones.

I got an ultrasonic repeller but they don't work, anyhow I am reluctant to use it around my child. Any other options for keeping dogs away?


----------



## The_Banker (22 Dec 2010)

If anyone here is from Cork they might know the walk along the coast from Fountainstown to Myrtleville. I loved doing that walk but I had to stop because i was constantly being attacked by dogs.

I am not afraid of dogs but I do dislike them so I wonder do I give off some kind of aura advertising this because I have seen other people walk past dogs in that area without a bother only for them to attack me.

I was badly attacked by a German Shepard on that road once who came running out of a garden, past other walkers and straight for me. I was bitten badly and scratched. 

The owner subsequently arrived and actually abused me for kicking out at his dog. Another man passing helped me...

Real scary stuff..


----------



## SlurrySlump (22 Dec 2010)

The_Banker said:


> I was badly attacked by a German Shepard on that road once who came running out of a garden, past other walkers and straight for me. I was bitten badly and scratched.
> 
> The owner subsequently arrived and actually abused me for kicking out at his dog. Another man passing helped me...
> 
> Real scary stuff..


 
I would be on to a solicitor the next day.

Stupid owner who lives opposite our house has a dog that "escapes" nearly every day. Barks at everyone from about 5 feet and runs back and forth across the road in front of cars. She stands there meekly calling the dog's name that completly ignores her. Eventually the dog is cornered and taken in. The owner doesn't seem capable of controlling her dog.  It's terrible but I have taken a complete dislike to this person all because of the way she is unable to control her dog.


----------



## Purple (22 Dec 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> Stupid owner who lives opposite our house has a dog that "escapes" nearly every day.



I agree; people should control their pets. The problem is that for some strange reason cat owners think its ok to let their pets go into other peoples gardens and dig and poo as they please. If you own a pet then control it.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Dec 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> It's terrible but I have taken a complete dislike to this person all because of the way she is unable to control her dog.


 
I dont blame you - I feel the same way when I see people who cant control their dogs. They should have the cop on to either give the dog to someone who can control it, make a better effort to keep it restrained on and off their property or bring it to behaviour/training classes. Its just irresponsible to allow the dog to be out of control.


----------



## browtal (1 Jan 2011)

I understand people being threatened by loose dogs, in areas where they should not be.   
Please try to understand my problem of a neighbour who complained that my dog, a trained and well behaved adult boxer, was with me in my garden.

 My neighbour contacted the gardai and when they informed the neighbour that they would not be coming again if he raised a further complaint, he contacted the dog warden. The warden also met the dog and reported to the neighbour the same message. The gardai again phoned me to tell me that he was still complaining but asssured me that no action would be taken. I was very upset since I am a very responsible dog owner.

We have had 6 boxers and none of them had anything but a lovely playful nature. They are wonderful with children. Not one of our dogs are allowed in a public area without their lead. I hope people who are afraid of dogs will understand that there are lots of good owners too.
Most dog owners and lovers would be only too happy to help anyone who would like to to get familiar with a dog and overcome their fear.


----------



## Complainer (2 Jan 2011)

browtal said:


> We have had 6 boxers and


Do they have a particularly short lifespan?


----------



## Maximus152 (2 Jan 2011)

I totally agree with you, as a dog owner also. Basically the people who do this are are a wee bit dim, some lack the brain capacity to conclude that the dog CAN  (like humans) turn on some one or some other dog and in consequence either frighten or hurt a passerby. They are unfortunately usually the least able mentally or physically to control a dog if he gets aggressive, this I have encountered myself....they usally end up screaming like a baby...as useful as a Chocolate fire gaurd in that situation.

M
No animals were harmed in this message.


----------



## liaconn (3 Jan 2011)

That's a really nice message browtal.  I do realise that most dogowners are considerate and careful and it's only a minority that think it's okay to let their dog run up barking and jumping at strangers. Unfortunately it's unfair on dogowners like yourself because I now tend to cower away a bit when I see any dog coming up the road towards me, even if they're on a lead which I know must be uncomfortable for the responsible owners.


----------



## RIAD_BSC (5 Jan 2011)

Sorry to go against the grain, but I am a dog owner, and I think some of the posters on this thread are being a little bit OTT. Not necessarily the OP, but some other posters.

I never let my dogs jump up on strangers, but I will allow them to greet strangers if it is obvious to me that the stranger doesn't mind. If it is obvious to me that the stranger does mind, then I won't allow my dogs to greet that person and I move on.

But Liaconn, you need to accept that if you have a genuine fear of dogs, then that isn't the fault of every dog owner you meet. I refuse to keep my dog on a short leash 24/7 and away from people everywhere I go, just in case someone I come across has a medical disorder, viz cynophobia. Most people are naturally wary of strange dogs, but genuine cynophobia is rare.

Dublin is a living, breathing city that is full of dogs. They're a big part of many people's lives. If you don't like dogs, fine, then tell the owner it scares you and if that owner is reponsible, they'll restrain their dog. If they don't, they're idiots.

As for always keeping dogs on a leash in public, I don't always do this and I make no apology whatsoever for it. I always have my dogs on a leash on roads or pavements, principally because I don't want my dog run over or to cause an accident for others.

But when I'm in a public park or some other wide open public space away from traffic, I often let my dogs off the lead. The law requires me to have my dogs under control, not necessarily to have them on a lead. My dogs are well under my control when off the lead, and I'm the best judge of that. I will, however, take particular care around children, even though I know my dogs aren't aggressive. If there are toddlers or small children around, I will generally leash the dogs immediately, just in case one bumps into the other.

Some parks have byelaws that say dogs must be on a lead at all times, except for the first and last hours of the day. I resent this rule, because my dogs are under my control (as per the law of the land) even when they're off the lead. But I'll generally obey this rule when I come across it, begrudgingly, because I can understand why some people would support it.

The simple fact is: if you are scared of dogs, then it is you who has the unusual problem, so don't expect everybody else to know about it or to go around expecting to meet someone with cynophobia around every corner, and behaving accordingly.

Similarly, if you are a dog owner and someone tells you they are scared of dogs, then restrain your dog immediately, even if that person's reaction seems unusual or OTT to you. It is their personal right to ask you to keep your dog away, and you should respect this.


----------



## Vanilla (5 Jan 2011)

@RIAD BSC- I don't think your stance and the OPs are at odds. If you have a dog under your control when not leashed, then it's fine. But I ( and I think the OP) were talking about dog owners who leave dogs unleashed but do not or cannot exercise proper control over them. I have no problem with a dog owner leaving their dog unleashed, say on the beach- but this is a dog owner who watches their dog, and can give a command to the dog which will be obeyed.

In the instance I was talking about the dog would not return to its owner, was very big and repeatedly jumped up at my children and I. The dog was not agressive but its sheer size alone meant it would have knocked either child down or even myself if I was not ready for it. 

One of my daughters is afraid of dogs- I agree that that should not prevent someone walking their dog down the street or leaving their dog unleashed in a park or open space- but the owner should then be able to stop the dog jumping up at someone or have them trained not to do this in the first place.

I always try to get my daughter used to dogs- but I ask the owner first if it's okay, if the dog will accept a stranger, if the dog is okay with children- I 've only ever had good experiences with dog owners who are in control of their animals. It's the other kind that is a pain.


----------



## annR (11 Jan 2011)

Pet hate of mine since I had a baby - she's a toddler now.  I used to be able to pick her up when a dangerous or over friendly dog approached but now I can't really as she's a heavy 2.5 year old and I'm heavily pregnant . .  .so if a dog bounds up to us I could be in a right situation.  If a dog knocked me over I wouldn't be able to get up again.

I can read dogs well and usually know if they're dangerous BUT it can be harder to know if the dog is going to jump up or be over friendly or keep its distance.

Most people are very good, if they see us and either have the dog leashed OR under control but the latter is rare.

My daughter had a bad scare in a park a while ago by a dog which was friendly but all over her so quick we hadn't a chance to pick her up - she was  traumatised but the owner ignored the whole thing.  At this stage my husband is just waiting for a chance to do serious damage to the next dog that hassles us . . . . .the owner is going to get some shock.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Jan 2011)

annR said:


> At this stage my husband is just waiting for a chance to do serious damage to the next dog that hassles us . . . . .the owner is going to get some shock.


 
Surely its unfair to the poor dog to take it out on him - its the owners fault when dogs are badly behaved.


----------



## annR (13 Jan 2011)

It wouldn't be a malicious thing only if we really thought it might hassle us or attack.  Of course we would defend ourselves.


----------



## truthseeker (13 Jan 2011)

annR said:


> It wouldn't be a malicious thing only if we really thought it might hassle us or attack. Of course we would defend ourselves.


 
Your earlier post talks of your husband doing serious damage to a dog - and I think thats the wrong atttiude, because its the owners fault if a dog is badly behaved, the dog is only doing what it owner allows it to do.
Its the owner who deserves to be damaged - not the dog.

Defending yourself is a lot different to doing serious damage to an animal who doesnt know any better. You can defend yourself by using a stick or umbrella to block the animal (or other methods that dont mean actually hurting the dog).


----------



## liaconn (13 Jan 2011)

I agree that the owners are the problem. Saying 'he won't hurt you' or 'don't act afraid, that's why he runs up to you' is not good enough. It is their responsibility to keep their dog away from strangers, not mine to 'not act afraid' when I am afraid.

AnnR - that really annoys me, when a child is screaming its head off and the owner just walks on without so much as an apology. It happened to me with a small child in Bushy Park and I would still love to knock the pig ignorant guy's lights out.


----------



## Purple (13 Jan 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Defending yourself is a lot different to doing serious damage to an animal who doesnt know any better. You can defend yourself by using a stick or umbrella to block the animal (or other methods that dont mean actually hurting the dog).



Just do what I did; pick the dog up and throw it into a river or pond. Dogs love to swim!


----------



## truthseeker (13 Jan 2011)

Purple said:


> Just do what I did; pick the dog up and throw it into a river or pond. Dogs love to swim!


 

Tut, tut. Although I have to agree with you - besides a bit of a shock the dog was probably unharmed but the owner had to have wet smelly dog for the next few hours


----------

